# Боли в нижней части спины



## Марат1981 (13 Мар 2016)

Добрый день!Хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей о состоянии крестцово-подвздошных сочленений.Проблема в том,что болят суставы-стопы,кисти,колени....Все началось в апреле 2014 года с правого коленного сустава и постепенно вовлекались остальные. Обследование в НИИ Ревматологии и НИИ Сеченова(клиника Тареева) не выявило какого-то системного заболевания,был выставлен диагноз: реактивная артропатия на фоне кишечной инфекции(обнаружили высокие титры антител к йерсиниям и сальмонелле).Боли умеренные,летучие....то стопы болят,то кисти.Суставы не опухают,не краснеют,утренней скованности тоже нет.Больше болевые ощущения в мыщцах,чем в самих суставах.Бывают дни когда вообще ничего не болит. Ревмопробы все в норме.3-4 месяца назад,еще до обследования в вышеуказанных медучреждениях,появились неприятные ощущения в нижней части спины.Ревматологи отправляли на МРТ,сакроилеит не выявили.Хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей данного ресурса.


----------



## La murr (13 Мар 2016)

*Марат1981*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

